

HN Frontpage yesterday - every link about Aaron Swartz - flixic
http://imgur.com/YwGPy

======
anonymouz
This unfortunately shows a certain weakness of the HN approach to covering
news to me:

While it is completely understandable that the community mourns the death of
someone it values greatly, this event has completely drowned out any other
news. The (understandable) upvoting of anything related to Aaron Swartz made
it nigh impossible to discover any other "hacker news" here for a day or more
(it's slowly trailing of and other stories begin to appear again). Similarly
the ensuing discussion is spread over a multitude of threads.

Slashdot's approach of covering news seems more resistant to a single event
blacking out anything else: There is one story with a number of links and a
unified discussion.

------
flixic
Last time I saw something like this was when Steve Jobs died:
<http://hhn.domador.net/2011/10/05/23/>

~~~
grogenaut
Yep, and just as annoying. Hundreds of posts with the same arguments happening
over and over.

